# Anyone fancy adding this to their portfolio?



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

More than willing to travel should anyone wish to take me up on it :thumb:










Cheeky I know, but if you don't ask......


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

is that a S8 mate seen as it has the chrome mirrors

i drive a 4.0l tdi 54 plate A8 and i love it


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

depends where you stay!


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

> is that a S8 mate seen as it has the chrome mirrors
> 
> i drive a 4.0l tdi 54 plate A8 and i love it


Unfortunately fella, no. She's a 4.2 Quattro Sport 2000 vintage....hard to believe she's 9 years old now!! Lovin' her though, she treats me right and goes like stink :thumb:



> depends where you stay!


Depends how long you need her :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I have seen this car somewhere (apart from here)......... 

Lovely piece of machinery :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll do it!

Prices can be seen here :thumb::

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services-service-options.html


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> I'll do it!
> 
> Prices can be seen here :thumb::
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services-service-options.html


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> I have seen this car somewhere (apart from here).........
> 
> Lovely piece of machinery :thumb:


Audi Driver International show?
Gti International past 2 years?
Elsecar meet past 2 years?

Recently hooning down the M1 to the A8 Owners Club meet  more pics here

Lots of places, and she's pretty unique with the mods I've applied....the wheels in particular :driver:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Looking at the bonnet and how much sheet metal there is to correct is giving me heartburn. 

No doubt someone will be able to correct it in a day


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Midlands Detailing said:


> Looking at the bonnet and how much sheet metal there is to correct is giving me heartburn.
> 
> No doubt someone will be able to correct it in a day


She's a big beasty. But eminently worth it. Hard work (not as hard as a woman though), expensive (not as expensive as a woman, nor small children), but rewards me every time I drive her (again, unlike a woman)


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

A8_Tony said:


> Recently hooning down the M1


Might be that...depends which part of the M1.


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> Might be that...depends which part of the M1.


From J32 to J20 (ish) Lutterworth exit (Brunters too)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We actually had one identical to this one booked in for a 3 day correction last month but they had to re-schedule, was a bit annoying as it would have come up very nicely as the wheels were getting re-furbed prior to the detail and I was rather looking forward to it


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

A8_Tony said:


> From J32 to J20 (ish) Lutterworth exit (Brunters too)


Well I am at junction 31 so that's why I must have seen it around.

Nice car :thumb:


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> We actually had one identical to this one booked in for a 3 day correction last month but they had to re-schedule, was a bit annoying as it would have come up very nicely as the wheels were getting re-furbed prior to the detail and I was rather looking forward to it


Not with the same rims though surely? 

I'll have to bloody change them now!!


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> Well I am at junction 31 so that's why I must have seen it around.
> 
> Nice car :thumb:


Thanks fella, chances are you'll have seen her around a fair bit. Used to use it loads more than I do now , and have a few buddies down Sheffield way :thumb:

8am this Sunday, I'll be at Woodall services meeting up with a couple of other owners too, en route to Gti


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Im doing an S8 tomorrow for 2 days ready for GTI Int and getting paid for it too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A8_Tony said:


> Not with the same rims though surely?
> 
> I'll have to bloody change them now!!


Yup, same rims too!

Just playing...standard rims but same colour etc


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Im doing an S8 tomorrow for 2 days ready for GTI Int and getting paid for it too.


Nice one fella, where's the car from? Chances are I'll know the owner


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Clark said:


> Yup, same rims too!
> 
> Just playing...standard rims but same colour etc


Phew!! Wallet's just loosened up a bit now


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

A8_Tony said:


> Nice one fella, where's the car from? Chances are I'll know the owner


The owner is called Mike, its a 98 R iirc Dark Blue.

He's in the services and based in Gosport not too sure where he's from though.

Paul


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> The owner is called Mike, its a 98 R iirc Dark Blue.
> 
> He's in the services and based in Gosport not too sure where he's from though.
> 
> Paul


I know the man!!!! S8, with RS6 rims on. You've gotta take the mickey out of his exhaust when you see him. Tell him how quiet it is and how surprised you are that it is so quiet  :devil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

A8_Tony said:


> I know the man!!!! S8, with RS6 rims on. You've gotta take the mickey out of his exhaust when you see him. Tell him how quiet it is and how surprised you are that it is so quiet  :devil:


Yeah thats the 1, got some big old brakes on it toooooo.

I will when he drops it off tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## A8_Tony (May 24, 2008)

Mine too! :devil:


----------



## Figure 11 (Jul 15, 2007)

Call those brakes!!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------

